# MYSQL-Anbindungsproblem



## lackschuh (9. Feb 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe eine kleine Test-Anwendung, die auf MYSQL zugreift. Auf meinem Notebook läuft mysql 4.1. Die Verbindungseinstellung zu mysql habe ich dort in DBEdit eingestellt. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem:

Da mein Notebook zu langsam ist, habe ich mir das Projekt (ein Schulprojekt) auf einen anderen schnelleren Rechner kopiert. Dort ist läuft mysql 5.1. Wie muss ich die Datenbankverbindungsklasse anpassen, damit es dort geht?



```
package test_projekt.common;

import java.sql.SQLException;

import org.gjt.mm.mysql.*;

public class ConnectionFactory
{
    /**
     * 
     * @uml.property name="curConnection"
     */
    private static Connection curConnection = null;    

    public static Connection getConnection()
    {
        if (curConnection == null)
        {
            Driver treiber;
            try
            {
                treiber = (Driver) Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver").newInstance();
                String serverURL = "jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/test_projekt";
                curConnection = (Connection) treiber.connect(serverURL, new java.util.Properties());
            } catch (InstantiationException e)
            {
                // TODO Auto-generated catch block
                e.printStackTrace();
            } catch (IllegalAccessException e)
            {
                // TODO Auto-generated catch block
                e.printStackTrace();
            } catch (ClassNotFoundException e)
            {
                // TODO Auto-generated catch block
                e.printStackTrace();
            } catch (SQLException e)
            {
                // TODO Auto-generated catch block
                e.printStackTrace();
            }
        }
        return curConnection;
    }
}
```

Ich habe schon den halben Tag damit verbracht es zu versuchen. Irgendwo muss ich ja noch user, port, passwort etc. einfügen, nur weiss ich nicht wo.

Neu:
Treibercom.mysql.jdbc.Driver


Server ="localhost"
Port ="3306"
Schema ="test_projekt"
User ="root"
Passwort =""; <-- kein PW

Vielen Dank


----------



## thom (9. Feb 2010)

Also mit den Informationen die Du hier lieferst kann ich eingentlich nur raten. Was funtioniert denn nicht an Deiner Klasse? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wird eine Exception geworfen? Kannst Du mysql auf dem Rechner überhaupt ansprechen? Willst Du einen remote Zugriff oder soll der Zugriff direkt von dem Rechner aus erfolgen, auf dem auch die mysql-Datenbank installiert ist?


----------



## lackschuh (9. Feb 2010)

Hallo

ich hab den Fehler gefunden. Ich hatte in der  DBManager Klasse falsche Improte.


----------

